# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  الاماكن

## الوسادة

الأماكن كلها مشتاقه لك

رددوها كثير 
مادرو هالجرح ساكن
ماهو بس في هالاماكن
يحسبون ان المشاعر ترتسم في هالمساكن
مادرو ان القلوب 
تحفر هموم وتذوب
وتذبل بكل برود
أضلمت فيني الليالي
واصبح التفكير ياخذ كل شي مني ياغالي










كل شي حولي يذكرني بشي
مايفارقني خيالك
صرت اشوفك في المرايا
في تغاليف الهدايا
حتى صوتك أسمعه بكل الزوايا
صرت أنادي بأعلا صوتي 
أضحك وارد لسكوتي
كني انا مجنون
مدمن وفاقد شي


[IMG][/IMG]





حتى صوتي وضحكتي لك فيها شي
فيها حنين فيها من ظلم السنين
فيها وله مجنون
يناديلك يا احلا عيون
ياااااه كل هذا من الاماكن
ذبلت الأشواق في غصن الحنايا
ليش ياظلم الأماكن






وآه آه لو تدري حبيبي كيف ايامي بدونك تسرق العمر وتفوت آآه آآه

وآه آه ياخوفي تطول غيابك ومن شوقي اموت
شوف الآه كيف انطقها حبيبي
آه وينك يالامان







الامان وين الامان وانا قلبي من رحلت ماعرف طعم الامان
ماعرف غير المخاوف والظنون
وانتظاري خيب الآمال فيني ياحنون






كنت اظن الريح جابت عطرك يسلم علي
كنت اظن الشوق جابك تجلس بجنبي شوي
كنت اظن وكنت اظن وخاب ظني مالقى بالعمر شي واحتريتك
لي متى ياهالاماكن 
تذبحيني وانا ساكن
مامليتي من عذابي
ومن سواد بقلب داكن
فهميني علميني
بس لا لا تجرحيني
اكتفيت من المشاعر ذاب فيها كل صوت







والليالي من عذابك عذبت فيني السكوت
بس كافي يالاماكن
بهجرك وابعد ولكن 
بذكرك في يوم كنا نلتقي فيكي بموده
وبمشاعر تنفجر مثل البراكين

----------


## شذى الياسمين

فعلا من اجمل ما غنى محمد عبده ..
وانتي من اجمل الاعضاء بالمنتدى .. اشكركِ عالموضوع ..

----------


## الوسادة

*تسلمي يا عسل فعلا انا ما بحبه بس هادي الأغنية كتير حلوة و انتي الأحلى*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عنجد هاي لأغنية رائعة ومميزة وبذكرني بصاحبي أيام المدرسه

----------


## الوسادة

:SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60): 
*منورنا تحية*

----------

